# suche einen sehr speziellen Webspaceprovider



## Burke (1. Juli 2004)

HI !

Der Webspace den ich suche ist nicht so leicht zu finden, ich versuche seine Anforderungen mal zu beschreiben. Ich suche qwasi nen guten Webspaceprovider.

Und zwar möchte ich mir ein eigenes Forum hosten (WoltLab Burning Board als neues öffentlches Forum) . Noch dazu soll auf den Webspace eine kleine private Homepage kommen. Was noch praktisch wäre, wenn ich mir nen Php Bot (Irc Pille Php Bot) dort hosten könnte.

Meine Anforderungen daher:
- ca. 50 Mb Webspace
- stabiler und schneller Server
- ausreichend Trafficfreivolumen (am besten unbegrenzt wenn es das gibt)
- PHP Version 4.1.2 oder höher
- MySQL Version 3.23.33 oder höher
- Erlaubniss unbegrenzt lange Verbindungen ins Irc (speziell Quakenet) zu machen
- unberenzt lange Scriptlaufzeiten ^^ (für meinen Php Bot, der dort drauf mit laufen soll)

Das es sowas nicht ganz umsonst gibt ist mir bei den Anforderungen schon klar.^^

Also bitte schlagt mir mal Provider vor oder gebt mir den Link zu ner Page wo solche Provider verglichen wurden. Dies bezüglich hatte ich noch nix gutes gefunden, deshalb poste ich hier.

MfG
Burke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Webspace mit deinen genannten Kriterien kannst du bei uns bekommen. Unlimited Traffic wird dir auch sonst niemand anderes anbieten.



> - Erlaubniss unbegrenzt lange Verbindungen ins Irc (speziell Quakenet) zu machen
> - unberenzt lange Scriptlaufzeiten ^^ (für meinen Php Bot, der dort drauf mit laufen soll)


Wäre ein Eggdrop dort nicht eine Alternative? Unbegrenzt lange Scriptlaufzeiten könntest du nur auf einem eigenen, dedizierten Server haben ....

Schreib am besten einfach noch eine eMail an uns info@busoft.de mit dem gewünschten Inklusiv-Traffic, so dass ich ein Angebot zuschicken kann.


----------



## Burke (2. Juli 2004)

Okay, das mit dem unbegrenzten Traffic war ne sinnlose Anforderung. Meine privat Hp / Forum + Bot wird schon nicht die normalen Trafficgrenzen brechen.

Allerdings bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das es Webspace Provider gibt die "Irc" tauglich sind. Eventuell hat es seinen Preis. 

Trotzdem erstmal danke für dein Angebot. Ich werde gegebenfalls darauf zurück kommen.

Wäre allerdings trotzdem nett, wenn mir hier jemand ne gute Vergleichsseite geben könnte oder mir nen Provider empfehlen kann der meine Ansprüche erfüllt.


----------



## Johannes Postler (2. Juli 2004)

Wenns nichts ausmacht, dass der Server in Österreich steht, würde ich zu Inode raten. Praktisch unbegrenzten Traffic hast du dort!


----------



## Burke (2. Juli 2004)

Nö, also der Standort ist mir eigentlich egal. Wichtig sind nur die Anforderungen.^^
Ansonsten guck ich mal ob ich diesbezüglich was für >=5 Eur/Mon finde. Ansonsten gutes Angebot erstmal. Weiter bitte


----------

